# Mary Ellen in new outfit.



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Or what.i do to de-stress. I've had the doll for a bit and started this dress a couple of weeks ago. Just now finished dress and petticoat.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh Angie!!!!! That dress is gorgeous!!!! My grandma always loved to make doll clothes, esp. Barbie clothes. My dolls were always the BEST DRESSED!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is so very lovely and very detailed. I'm afraid if I tried something like that I'd end up being more stressed. My fingers don't like to work with little pieces.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! totally beautiful!! You do amazing work.. all the details just blow me away.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This us one I just made from fabric Dad brought me from an open market in Cairo Egypt. 1984 or 85. Making a petticoat for it now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for liking my sewing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful love the pink one with the dots particularly well.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

Your Dresses are so pretty. I especially love the blue ( guess because blue is my favorite color)


----------

